# Is there anything about cockapoos that has surprised you?



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

There are 3 things that have surprised me about cockapoos.
1. I had no idea they would be so active! 
2. I never thought I would be happy with them sleeping on my bed at night. 
3. I was not expecting to be so besotted with them!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh I will agree with #2...I did not think that was going to be me...haha!
another thing that surprised me...how they warm people's heart, just different than other dogs, my mom just loves lady...even the little boy who waits for his bus every morning, how he lights up when he sees Lady...it is awesome!
and just how social they are....love being around people.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Lots of things but I think they all stem back to number three...I was only saying to CP friends yesterday I would like another!


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

More surprised by the owners than the dogs. Very friendly bunch and so into everything to do with their cockapoos.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Yes I agree that we are all very into our cockapoos I think I must bore my workmates silly talking about them. Sometimes I see them giving me strange looks, very few of them are animal lovers and those that are are cat people!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I never dreamed that I'd become SO attached to Molly

Dont they just thrive on human company and are never happier than when EVERYONE is home and accounted for 

They are such sensitive little souls and love nothing more than to please you .... 

In some ways I think Molly is so confident but in other ways I'm surprised at how timid and easily scared she can become... Perhaps my failing 

xxx


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm surprised by

how much we love her and she loves us (hopefully!)
how much attention she draws from people when we go anywhere with her
how clever she is
how active she is
how flippin greedy she is!!


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

KCsunshine said:


> I'm surprised by
> 
> how much we love her and she loves us (hopefully!)
> how much attention she draws from people when we go anywhere with her
> ...


I would agree with all of the above 
XClare


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Definitely No. 3! I can't believe how much a part of the family they become and how human they seem. I've even starting calling them the kids! Quite often I find myself saying 'come on kids'....or 'bedtime kids' I think I'm finally losing it and becoming a mad dog lady! x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I never understood the connection of how attached my mom was with her poodle, used to just roll my eyes and think "Whatever", now I TOTALLY understand!! Soooo funny Jane, if both of mine are outside, I always say "Come on kids" to call them in!! What has suprized me the most is how attached my HUSBAND has become to them! They get way more kisses than I do!! lol


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

How playful they are......over everything.
How talkative they are once they find their voice box and with so many little yelps, squeaks and barks. A real vocal language.
Their love of family
How accepting they are of extended families pets and children
And how he comes to me for Bowen to stop his hiccoughs!


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

I must say that I was the one in our family who wanted a cockapoo. I went on sooo much to my husband when I retired, that I would like a dog but he would have none of it. Now - Lucy is almost 18 weeks old and he has his 10 minutes cuddle time with her in the morning and calls her his little girl. I am beginning to feel left out!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i have had a lot of dogs in my life time from German shepherds on down,and including my just past buffy, but this dog has me wondering just how smart she can get. when my wife went out the other day she jumped up on my lap to see out the window and she sat there and cried all the time she was gone .and how she talks to me when she wants to go out.not just barking but all kinds of strange little noises that i have never heard come out of a dog,and how sensitive they are .i would not believe this if some one told me but the day before yesterday me and the Mrs had a little spat and i raised my voice quite loud, well ginger was sitting on the floor watching and then promptly through-up.i could not believe it. .and when you say come on kids ,that is at closes to the real truth you will ever know .and when she lays on my chest when i'm in my reclining chair and licks my face as though to say thank you it is just heaven ,yes i love her can you not tell Lumpy


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

My biggest surprise has to be the grooming, I've never known dogs that like to roll in Fox poo as much as my two!  Maybe it's just the places I take them...


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

My biggest surprise is how he won over a 14 year old who did not want a "curly girly" dog, a hubby who is not a dog person at all and a cat who use to pee on our last dogs bed because she dislikes dogs so much. He just owns the heart of everyone in this house.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

All of the above but the most surprising for me is just how ridiculously loving and affectionate he is with me. I wanted a cuddly dog but was not expecting the levels he goes to for a cuddle and a nap in the nook of my neck :ilmc:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Agree with all of the above. I didn't think a dog could have such a feisty personality. I wasn't prepared for how much I would love her!


----------



## Jen62 (Sep 20, 2012)

Nanci said:


> I never understood the connection of how attached my mom was with her poodle, used to just roll my eyes and think "Whatever", now I TOTALLY understand!! Soooo funny Jane, if both of mine are outside, I always say "Come on kids" to call them in!! What has suprized me the most is how attached my HUSBAND has become to them! They get way more kisses than I do!! lol


Oh yeah - my hubby is besotted with Harley, and he gets all the hellos and goodbyes when hubby arrives / goes to work. I love it though as it makes me chuckle so much that my rational calm man is so kooky over the puppy and laughs at his antics all the time!


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

Some of you may remember I wanted a rufty tufty poo and not a girly dog. Well that 's exactly what I've got, Oscar is a rough and tumble dog and is always ready to take on any size dog in 'play fighting' when we go to the park. He has never been keen on cuddling but gives me a right royal welcome whenever I return from even a short absence. 
Has he figured out what I wanted and acted accordingly or is it the way I'm bringing him up? He certainly gets lots of love and attention.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Kevin I think our cockapoos are so in tune with their owners I think he has figured you out! Bonnie isn't a cuddly dog either but when she puts her chin on my lap and looks up at me with her big brown eyes its a good as any cuddle!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i like the way when ginger get in trouble with my wife and she scolds her ,she runs and jumps up in my lap and lays down and looks at my wife just like to say see if you can get me now.,and the Mrs breaks up ,and even when she is not on your lap cuddling she will lay all rapped up in your feet. she is just adorable Lumpy


----------

